
Do you know this guy? Great Ad for IE Haters :) - eibrahim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lD9FAOPBiDk
======
kstenerud
So, after decades of near-monopoly power, ignoring standards, breaking
compatibility, "embrace-and-extend", dirty tricks and worse, now that they're
eating their just desserts, their response is to attack the developers who
suffered under their mess?

Pathetic.

------
acg
Not sure that the message really has sunk in. The way to a good reputation is
to be good and exceed people's expectations. Not complain that the world isn't
a good judge.

